# Fresh Install: operation plan



## markbsd (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi, all. I've skimmed the links from the welcome message and also had a brief look around. Great resource here, thanks for all your great work.

I'll preface by saying I haven't used FreeBSD for nearly 15 years, and only recently returned to Linux after a long vacation (holidays are usually fun, though) with Windows and OS X. So consider me a clueless newb; I welcome the obligatory berating.

Sitrep
I failed installing FreeBSD alongside my existing OSs (OpenSuSE and Ubuntu) as I had no primary partitions left and FreeBSD wouldn't install to ext/logical partitions. I settled on the idea of starting anew, and installing BSD with KDE and X.Org packages first with intentions of reinstalling SuSE (and parting ways with Ubuntu) after a successful FreeBSD install. Solid plan, right; format, create USB 9.2 boot disk, run the FreeBSD install and setup a GPT partition scheme. Roger that; installation underway.

The full install completed most ricky-tick. Drop to shell, run `sysinstall` and post-install configuration. Install KDE and X.Org packages via FTP (over Ethernet -- WLAN failed during setup). Roger, sounds easy enough. Well, I'm having a horrible time with it -- twice over.

The first attempt was a mission failure, it appeared to have installed the packages and after dropping to a prompt to reboot the system it failed during boot. I'm currently back to installing packages via FTP (Ethernet) again. It's taken, thus far, ~75 minutes (only installing KDE, X.Org and dependencies); I keep dropping out of servers and having to select alternative FTP locations as it will no longer log in to the prior server. As of this moment, I was presented with an empty blue screen persisting for ~5 minutes (for the n-th time) before being diverted back to the [Select server] screen and trying multiple new servers before one successfully logged in. It appears we may have another failed op. 

TOC

Does it normally take this long (post-install configuration, installing two packages and their dependencies)?
It appears, as with SuSE, that I'm going to have problems getting the BCM43225 WLAN controller to work and, unlike SuSE, my googlefu has not uncovered any solutions. Is it even possible to get (this) WiFi running? If so, can you please provide instructions (if we're able to even complete the install)?
Alternatively, would you recommend a young soldier settle on PC-, or Ghost-BSD?
I'm sure this is elementary for you all. I apologize for even requiring tech support at this point, but I'm really dependent on the TOC to guide me through this. I fear I will not even get FreeBSD running without your assistance. Hope you can help. Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 18, 2013)

Please stop using sysinstall. It's been deprecated since version 9.0.


----------



## markbsd (Oct 18, 2013)

That's great. Thanks for taking the time to respond. I've read this but that doesn't help me install packages post base install. And I would like to install KDE. So I opted for the only way I knew to achieve this; with `sysintall`. I followed the bsdinstall process as far as it would take me, then proceeded with `sysinstall`.

Nevertheless, I'm still sitting here two (2) hours after my original post (now +3:10 mission time) waiting for these packages to download and install! Quite remarkable really. Do you have any advice that pertains to my current predicament? Or are you suggesting my only hope is to now abort this 3+ hour project and start again? If that is your advice, at which point during bsdinstalldo I install KDE and X.Org?

Thanks again for going out of your way to help, SirDice.


----------



## markbsd (Oct 18, 2013)

Sitrep
`sysinstall` complete! Successful download and install of KDE and xorg. Dropped to shell and:

`nano /etc/rc.conf`

added lines:
	
	



```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
local_startup="${local_startup} /usr/local/kde4/etc/rc.d"
kdm4_enable="YES"
```

`reboot`

System reboots into the GUI login prompt, but the keyboard doesn't work. I have no input at all! What have I done, what do I do? Thanks.


----------



## markbsd (Oct 18, 2013)

Sorry for the extra post, I couldn't figure out how to edit the last one.

Thought I should add, I have keyboard input with a new terminal (Alt+F1) so I can do whatever needs doing to fix this. I don't understand why I have no input on the KDE login screen though.


----------



## markbsd (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm at a loss. Searching has revealed this isn't exactly uncommon, however, no proposed solution thus far has worked. Moreover, it should be working as nothing is apparently wrong, except that it doesn't work!

The last option I have is to recompile the kernel. So I have more wasted time to sit back and enjoy! Fantastic! Just what everybody looks for in installing a new OS.

Before I do, any options I should add to the new kernel? Some actual constructive suggestions would be great, if not, that's cool too. I'll give Ghost or PC-BSD a try. Perhaps they're better suited for a rank novice. Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 18, 2013)

Rebuilding the kernel shouldn't be needed but X does need to be correctly configured. Things have changed a bit since you last used XFree86 on FreeBSD. It's usually easier to install and configure Xorg first, then try to install/configure KDE. Take one step at a time. 

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=4224


----------



## markbsd (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks, @SirDice. I'll give that thread a read now while this kernel recompiles and hopefully it won't need installing if I can solve this riddle with a little help! Thanks again.


----------



## markbsd (Oct 18, 2013)

I give up. I've tried everything bar installing the new kernel and all I've managed to achieve is I now have an operating mouse in terminal, but Xserver now fails to load at boot. So it's like a one step forward, two steps back situation. I'm steadily losing ground to the enemy.

I configured xorg.conf and ensured X11 keyboard and mouse drivers were installed. Everything indicates that it SHOULD be working, but, of course, it is NOT working and I've literally lost an entire day to trying to install FreeBSD twice and doing my utmost to have a working KDE but I've failed and don't know where next to go. Short of someone spelling it out for me, I must accept defeat.

I'll give it 10 minutes of further googling and if I have no handouts from anyone when time expires I will attempt to install either PC-, or Ghost-BSD. Thanks, @SirDice. I'll presume you can't help me anymore and settle for a prepopulated BSD install.


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 18, 2013)

At the risk of sounding like a smart ass, but it seems to me as if you succeeded in installing FreeBSD. Don't forget that FreeBSD is merely the base system; the part which gets you a console logon screen and allows you to start some services and install new software.

Your main cause for grief seems to be all X related, and that has always been a bit problematic from time to time (depending on the hardware involved).


----------



## markbsd (Oct 18, 2013)

You're completely right. I successfully installed FreeBSD (on the second attempt) and I'm aware of its basic function (although it has come a long way in ~15 years) but I failed at a successful desktop environment install (something really needed for the intents and purposes of this particular notebook). The fault of which is all mine, or the OS, or the X server (perhaps a combination of all 3 with user error contributing the most). It's just strange that one of the variables in this equation is constant across other installs with similar objectives resulting in successful missions. And all attempts to resolve the conflict failed despite meeting the criteria required for success!

Nevertheless, I've resorted to abandoning my desire to return to BSD and returned to the reliable OpenSuSE, albeit after literally wasting an entire night and day away. Amazingly, I've managed to install old faithful, configure WLAN and am halfway through installing a dual boot in less than an eighth of the time I diddled away on a fantasy!

I have fond memories of FreeBSD, as a young lad, but those are from days when time was in abundance and convenience wasn't much of a concern. Things change. Perhaps I'll give FreeBSD another shot in the near future after coming to terms with the disappointment of its poor behaviour.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 18, 2013)

markbsd said:
			
		

> Thanks, @SirDice. I'll presume you can't help me anymore and settle for a prepopulated BSD install.


Keep in mind I'm here voluntarily, I don't get paid to this and my paying job requires my attention from time to time.

Does X work correctly if you use `startx`? Start with that and move to KDM when everything is set up correctly.


----------



## markbsd (Oct 18, 2013)

No reason to explain yourself, @SirDice. You either have time to post a solution (or a possible one), or a remark, or not. I shouldn't have required any assistance for such an elementary task in the first place.

No doubt I'll be back at some point in the next 15 years in need of more help.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 18, 2013)

If you want FreeBSD set up with a full windowing system, PC-BSD is the quickest and easiest way to get there.


----------



## johnblue (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi @markbsd.

One thing that you have not mentioned yet is what hardware you are using.  There might be some clues with that information.

Under the heading of for what it is worth, I personally do not attempt to get a GUI going from an optical install.  The cost to benefit ratio is too high for me and besides I like to run very lean servers.  Not a minimal install mind you, I accept all of the defaults along with a generic kernel et al.

I am sorry that you feel like you have "lost" a day in process, but one way to look at it is to ask what have you learned from it?



As @SirDice mentioned, considered PC-BSD.  I install that when I want a GUI.


----------

